# Battier out at least 10 days



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets forward Shane Battier will miss at least the next 10 days with a sprained MCL in his left knee.
> 
> Battier left Sunday’s game in the second quarter after he was fouled by Knicks guard Bill Walker while pursuing an offensive rebound and fell over teammate Kyle Lowry, going down hard on the collision. He stayed in the game to take his free throws, but he immediately fouled to stop the clock and headed to the locker room. He underwent an MRI Monday in Chicago that revealed the extent of the damage.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6925084.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn it!


----------

